# Guad Fishing 1-10-09



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

Fished with Kevin Stubbs Expedition Outfitters (www.expeditionoutfitters.net) and had a great day. Caught too many to remember and got some nice pics. Check them out.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Vey nice.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

VERY NICE!! Below the dam??

I think they just stocked some rainbows here in town on the river.

I saw a guy when I was kayaking a couple of years ago on the Medina with a stringer...In like August... I was shocked!


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice fish and nice backdrop in the third pic!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Those are some really good fish. That last one looks particularly fat!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

suuweeeet. Ill be there in 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

The day after that (Sun) I had a hookup for a few seconds in the same hole shown in photo #3. It spit the hook before I could get a look. Now I know... maybe...


----------

